# new AGR



## MrEd (Sep 29, 2010)

AmtrakGuestRewards.com will relaunch on October 1.

The website and mobile site will both feature an enhanced look and new functionality that will make it easier for you to manage your account online. The new site will allow you to login with either your email address or member number. You may notice a few changes in our non-Amtrak travel redemption items and the new online mall. Not only will we have new merchants in the online mall, but we will be able to fulfill your gift card redemption requests much faster. In addition, we will be extending our Amtrak Guest Rewards service center hours to better serve our members. Beginning on October 2, the service center will be open daily from 5 am to midnight Eastern Time.

Please note: The Amtrak Guest Rewards website will be unavailable and the Amtrak Guest Rewards service center will be closed from September 29 at 8 pm Eastern Time until October 1 at 8 am Eastern Time. It will not be possible for members to redeem points or access their account during this time. The call center will re-open October 1 at 8 am Eastern Time through midnight.


----------



## rrdude (Sep 29, 2010)

Assuming they don't screw-the-pooch on a host of other items, this is the best news yet:

"........Beginning on October 2, the service center *will be open daily *from 5 am to midnight Eastern Time........"


----------



## Ryan (Sep 29, 2010)

Don't forget to back up your account - I went to the "view transactions" screen, searched from 1/1/10 - today and then printed to PDF so I have a record of what my balance is and all of my transactions from this year in case something gets hosed up.


----------



## frugalist (Oct 1, 2010)

My account on the new site is showing the correct total points, but 0 rail points instead of 100. I'll never make select, so I'm not worried about it. But those of you who are shooting for status will want to keep an eye on this. Maybe they'll update it later. After all, the site has been live for less than an hour. 

I like the new shopping portal. Huge selection of retailers. Nice bonus too: "Earn 200 bonus points with each Points for Shopping purchase of $50 or more, not including taxes or shipping fees, made between 10/1/10 and 11/29/10. Members must be logged into AmtrakGuestRewards.com and navigate through the Points for Shopping mall directly in order to receive the bonus points. Bonus points will post 6–8 weeks following the transaction. Other terms and conditions apply, including all of the standard Terms of the Points for Shopping mall."


----------



## jimhudson (Oct 1, 2010)

:help: Trying to Log on to the AGR site results in an error message to the effect: We are unable to take you there, Sorry! Either getting flooded or been taken down for "bugs

to be corrected", Im guessing its the gremlins in the computer??? :wacko:


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Oct 1, 2010)

I signed up for the new "Take 10" promotion and I noticed that the AGR triple point promotion that I signed up for is not shown. Neither are my rail points. I also noticed that the "popup" that shows on every page will not show recent transactions. I guess they are still working out the bugs. I did however manage to book a rewards trip from MET to WAS for November.

Bill J


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 1, 2010)

I am not overly crazy about the new site. It doesn't show me my current rail points, just "Reached Select Status for 2011" and that seems to be that.

Below that it keeps saying my profile is only 92% complete, but as far as I can tell I have everything applicable to me filled out.

EDIT:

Found my balance you have to click My Amtrak then My Status for 2011.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 1, 2010)

I can't log in, and can't correctly submit a password reset.

Anyone else having issues?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 1, 2010)

I just logged in to both my account and my mom's account without incident.

As other's have noted, you cannot view your transactions right now. That still seems to be down.

But based upon a quick check of things, it looks like one can now book sleepers online. I didn't actually click the button to try, since I don't need a sleeper. It's also neat that the site is smart enough to grey out the buttons for awards that you don't have enough points to book.


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Oct 1, 2010)

Just for grins I tried to book a sleeper and when I was directed to the reservations page it still stated that you can not book sleepers.

I can view my transactions but just not from the popup. Click on "My account". Note that when you click on "details" the information displayed is not complete.

Bill J


----------



## jimhudson (Oct 1, 2010)

It's now 10:30AM CDT, after receiving the error message that I couldnt be directed to the new AGR site, I called(Select status)the 1-800 number, was on hold for one hour, cannot log on, the system keeps saying that it doesnt recognize my member # and information in the system?? it hasnt changed, what's up?? :help: :help: :help:


----------



## Ryan (Oct 1, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> It's now 10:30AM CDT, after receiving the error message that I couldnt be directed to the new AGR site, I called(Select status)the 1-800 number, was on hold for one hour, cannot log on, the system keeps saying that it doesnt recognize my member # and information in the system?? it hasnt changed, what's up?? :help: :help: :help:


Looks like me and you are in the same boat. I called and gave up after waiting about 15 minutes. Hopefully this will all be sorted out soon.


----------



## fredevad (Oct 1, 2010)

Ryan said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > It's now 10:30AM CDT, after receiving the error message that I couldnt be directed to the new AGR site, I called(Select status)the 1-800 number, was on hold for one hour, cannot log on, the system keeps saying that it doesnt recognize my member # and information in the system?? it hasnt changed, what's up?? :help: :help: :help:
> ...


I was getting the same thing. Try doing the password reset (password help or something like that). I did a password reset, giving it the same password that I had been using, then was able to log in successfully.

I'm wondering if some of the passwords didn't come over properly.


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Oct 1, 2010)

MrEd said:


> AmtrakGuestRewards.com will relaunch on October 1.


Feh.

Too much Flash or Script or Java or whatever = tedious.


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Oct 1, 2010)

I think they are slowing bringing everything online. I can now view my transactions from the drop down box.

Bill J


----------



## Ryan (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep, that's what it looked like. They must be using stored cookies from the old site or something, because I just went to the site and I was already logged in!

Everything seems to be in order in my account, new website doesn't seem to be much better or worse ... just different.

My rail points are 0 - I guess it'll get itself sorted out shortly. I'm not going to make 2010 select, so it's a bit of a moot point.


----------



## Shanghai (Oct 1, 2010)

*I logged in at 8:40am without any problems.*

*All of my points were in tact and was able to register for the 10 trip bonus program.*

*I hope Ryan and Jim are able to get online soon.*


----------



## amamba (Oct 1, 2010)

My rail points are 0. I'll wait a few days and hope it straightens out.


----------



## A.J. (Oct 1, 2010)

well, I'm relieved that I'm not the only one with zero rail points. I hope it gets sorted out eventually, as I'm pretty close to select for 2011!

I'm just happy to have points for shopping back! I have a shopping problem (I admit it!) and that really helps my point total!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah, it appears they're still futzing with stuff - I'm back to not being able to log in.

Edit: Just checked out the points for shopping - they seem to have a LOT more merchants!


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm in the opposite train!






I won't complain, but my rail points do show. I've got *MORE* than I had when it went down!



(SHHHHHHH!



) And no addition transactions posted to make up the increase!


----------



## AlanB (Oct 1, 2010)

I think that we should all stop worrying for the moment and stop logging in to see what's going on. The greater the demand on the system, the longer it will take them to fix things.


----------



## A.J. (Oct 1, 2010)

so far one of the best points for shopping opportunities: ValueMags, tons of magazine subscriptions and *29* points per $1! I've already ordered two magazines that I tend to buy at the newsstand anyway. Plenty of points, plus I save money in the long run!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 1, 2010)

I just took a look at the site and am impressed. Other than having to "reprogram" my sign in info, I had no problems looking at my balance, travel opportunities and other details. Job well done!


----------



## pennyk (Oct 1, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I'm in the opposite train!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you have my rail points that disappeared with the transition. I had 12,884 before and now I have 7,536, however my account indicated that I was select plus for 2011. Hopefully, it will be resolved and they will not bump me down. Traveler, if you would like to transfer your extra points to me, I will provide you with my number. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 1, 2010)

pennyk said:


> Traveler, if you would like to transfer your extra points to me, I will provide you with my number. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sure, I will.






Transfers out of my account normally cost $1,500.00 per point! But since I'm a nice guy, I'll give you the discounted rate - only $1,499.99 per point!


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 1, 2010)

Go to Amtrak.com and enter Guest Rewards from there!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow, I'm still hosed.

There must be a cookie stored on my machine here at work, because when I go to the website, I can see this:






Apparently I'm in the "special" group that needs 6,852 points for Select, since I have 1,852 and am still 5,000 away. 

So then when I try to go to "my account" I get this:






Even though the site knows who I am, I still need to log in - and using both my AGR # and Email I'm told that my password is invalid and the password reset fails as well. Let's see how long I can hang out on hold this morning!


----------



## jim hudson (Oct 5, 2010)

Same here Ryan! :angry2: Mine shows 0 Rail Points! :wacko: I had a Little over 14,000+ in my Account after using 40,000 this Summer on the Great Western Adventure! I called yesterday to the Select/Select+ Number and was told "Yes, we are currently experiencing Start Up problems on the system and various Problems with certain accounts" yada! yada!

Supposedly they are sending me a New password, assured me all the bugs would be worked out and "Thanks for calling the New and Improved Amtrak Guest Rewards!" :unsure:

We all expect problems but these are Robbery with a Computer!Wonder if the Hi-Tech work was done "Off Shore" by Non-English Speakers who can't comphrened Numbers more than 3 digits?? :lol:


----------



## Ryan (Oct 5, 2010)

I dunno ... after 20 minutes on hold I got a very nice (albeit somewhat clueless) man that said my account was locked for trying to log in too many times. He unlocked the account and had a temporary password set that requires a password change at first login. The temporary password works, but when I try to make the required password change, all I get is "There was an error updating your information".

So, back in the queue! Hopefully it's just a 20 minute wait again (and a good thing that I don't have any meetings, so I can just sit in my office with the speakerphone on and actually get some work done)!

Edit: 15 minutes later, and one more failed password reset and the nice lady put me on hold to speak to a supervisor - she said that they're doing some updates and to try back in an hour or two.


----------



## PaulM (Oct 7, 2010)

Kwitchyerbelliakin said:


> Feh.
> 
> Too much Flash or Script or Java or whatever = tedious.


Amen brother! You can add to your list of offenders CSS (Cascading Style Sheets) coding that cause parts of the page to overlap others. My theory of why they do this is in post #6 of this thread. (typing this while on hold with AGR).


----------



## fredevad (Oct 8, 2010)

Ryan said:


> There must be a cookie stored on my machine here at work, because when I go to the website, I can see this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This makes a good point - the site is still showing some information with links from your account even though you're logged off (recent transactions, promotions, wish list). This says to me it would be a good practice to DO NOT USE THE SITE FROM A PUBLIC COMPUTER.

I'm not sure how someone could use the information they would glean from this, either from the words on the screen or information in the URLs, but I don't want give someone else the chance.

_*Edit:*__ I just sent my this observation with a "STRONGLY DISAGREE" statement using the Contact Us for on the AGR site._


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 8, 2010)

Apparently you have to not only logout but also click "Not Username?" to clear your information from showing. But of course a public computer can be compromised to grab keystrokes that wouldn't be impacted by clearing cookies and the like anyway. On the other hand this should probably be cleared when you logout even if you're on your own computer as there's simply no reason to keep showing any of that until you login again.


----------



## fredevad (Oct 8, 2010)

daxomni said:


> Apparently you have to not only logout but also click "Not Username?" to clear your information from showing. But of course a public computer can be compromised to grab keystrokes that wouldn't be impacted by clearing cookies and the like anyway. On the other hand this should probably be cleared when you logout even if you're on your own computer as there's simply no reason to keep showing any of that until you login again.


Ahhh, thanks for that tip daxomni. I guess it was very intuitive for me, but I'm not a good test since I do alot of website work.

Still, I don't think that is not typical behavior for a "not So-and-so?" link. Usually the behavior I see (on other sites) is that it prompts you to log in again, and persists the "old" information if you cancel out of that. Also, the main Amtrak site doesn't persist your information on the screen when you log out, does it?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 8, 2010)

There's also a good chance that there was something persistent from the old ARG site that the new site is/was unable to clear out. This was on my machine at work, so I'm not too worried about anyone else having access to it.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 10, 2010)

Enough bad news about the new AGR!

They are open weekends too! I just booked an award travel reservation on Sunday afternoon!


----------



## rrdude (Oct 10, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Enough bad news about the new AGR!
> 
> They are open weekends too! I just booked an award travel reservation on Sunday afternoon!


And u did it while on a train too Dave. Sick, just pain sick.


----------



## Misty. (Oct 10, 2010)

rrdude said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Enough bad news about the new AGR!
> ...


I wish I had the startup money for this sickness, myself. lol


----------



## MrEd (Oct 11, 2010)

Not sure this will help anyone but

Does Amtrak Guest Rewards use cookies to personalize my experience?

Yes, in an effort to make your online visit enjoyable and easy to use, we use "cookies," text-only strings that are entered into the memory of your browser, to store your member number and retain any other essential information.


----------

